# Smartphone EU-Ware Unterschied



## Joel-92 (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, z.B. das Samsung Galaxy S3 gibt es es in einigen Shops einmal als EU-Ware für ca. 290 € und einmal ohne eine Angabe für ca 320 €. 
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen EU-Ware und nicht EU-Ware? Danke.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (18. Oktober 2013)

War da nicht was mit den LTE Frequenzen, die die Chips unterstützen? kann mich aber auch irren....


----------



## KrHome (18. Oktober 2013)

Selbst bei EU Ware wäre ich vorsichtig. Unter Umständen bekommst du beim Updaten nur ein ausländisches Update bereitgestellt.

@unter mir: 
Er hat nach Unterschieden gefragt und nicht nach einer Abstufung zwischen geringen und gravierenden Problemen.


----------



## ushnok (18. Oktober 2013)

Die Frequenzbänder sind Unterschiedlich. Updates sollten das geringste Problem sein.


----------



## Joel-92 (18. Oktober 2013)

Die Frage ist nun kann man das günstigere Produkt mit der Bezeichnung "EU-Ware" einschränkungsfrei nutzen, wenn man das Gerät hautpsächlich in Deutschland nutzt? Oder doch lieber zum teureren Gerät greifen, bei dem nichts dabei steht?


----------



## ushnok (18. Oktober 2013)

Eventuell. Eventuell aber auch nicht. Kann man schlecht sagen, ohne den Händler zu Kontaktieren.


----------



## MaxRink (18. Oktober 2013)

Region Lock: Samsung S3 bekommt SIM-Sperre per Update | heise online

Das nicht-EUmodell kann, muss aber nicht, einen Regionlock haben.


----------



## ushnok (18. Oktober 2013)

Der aber kein Problem darstellt, da man ihn Entfernen kann.


----------



## MaxRink (18. Oktober 2013)

Ja, aber nicht jeder macht CM drauf.


----------



## ushnok (18. Oktober 2013)

Geht auch ohne CM.


----------



## Joel-92 (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich möchte das Gerät nutzen, so wie ich es geliefert bekomme, ohne irgendetwas an Firmware ooder Betriebssystem zu ändern.


----------



## Leandros (27. Oktober 2013)

Kauf halt EU-Ware. Ist günstiger und bist auf der sicheren Seite.


----------

